# Denon AVR-590 remote



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

I have an Denon avr-590 receiver in which I use it in coordination with my Samsung HDTV
I believe one of my kids accidentally threw out the remote control. Not sure how it happened but it did. 
I've tried to locate one and having issues finding either a used or new one. Could someone provide me with information on picking up a Denon avr-590 remote? 
The Id number of the remote-RC-1120


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I'm no expert with universal remotes, but I think you can program them with command codes for a particular device. There's sometimes no need to have the actual remote. While the user manual for your AVR was little help in that regard, this website looks like a promising source of info. All you need to do is sign up for free (or so they say). Answer sign-up questions carefully, and un-check boxes where needed to make sure you don't wind up with a lot of unwanted downloads or spam!

Failing that, have you tried contacting Denon to see what a replacement would cost? You might be better off buying a used receiver on eBay just to get a remote!


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Sir, I'm not understanding what your trying to say? 
You mentioned a website, did not see it in the caption though.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Sorry about that... here is a link to the remote control codes website.

As for the rest...
Here is a remote on eBay for about $130, BUT...
Here is a receiver plus TWO remotes for only $125!


----------



## Keithvent (Aug 21, 2012)

Lumen said:


> Sorry about that... here is a link to the remote control codes website.
> 
> As for the rest...
> Here is a remote on eBay for about $130, BUT...
> Here is a receiver plus TWO remotes for only $125!


Hello,
I have the Deon AVR 950 receiver, no problems until last night. Doesn't work what so ever. Plugged in, no stand by light or anything. Was watching TV yesterday for awhile. Turned it off ran errands came back home to no receiver working.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've just come out of hibernation... did you find out what the problem is/was?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you get it working again...try to see if your Samsung remote will control the Denon. I have a Samsung FP, and it automatically started to control my Yamaha AVR, and my Kodi media player without me doing anything other than selecting ARC. Another solution is to see if Denon has a phone app for your AVR.


----------

